
An Angel Investor Group Move That Makes Me Vomit - dshah
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2009/08/an-angel-investor-group-move-that-make-me-vomit.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Previously posted and much discussion at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=782980>

------
jacquesm
Simply boycott any group that wants to charge you to present, make it plain
why you boycott them and spread the word far and wide.

